# Canada Day fishing - What spots to fish at Scarbrough Bluffs?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Not sure if there is a section for fishing but I am heading out to the bluffs in a few hours to fish and would like to know what spots are good for fishing? Do not have a boat and would be fishing from the shore.

I will be bringing some corn, live worms, and marshmellows. Just would like to know where one can have some success? I still consider myself a newbie at fishing and would like to have some success as I will be biking it there and would like to catch at least something from my 2hr bike ride.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Jesurex (Oct 6, 2011)

If you can get there, fish near the marina bays before it exits towards lake. Depth should be good enough in the area that fish will be there. Happy fishing! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Jesurex said:


> If you can get there, fish near the marina bays before it exits towards lake. Depth should be good enough in the area that fish will be there. Happy fishing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mananged to make it with an hour to spare of sunlight but ended up not fishing and just took it as a training weight ride. Ended up Trimming a 40lb pack to 32lbs for the ride.  Wished my bike had lockout shocks. Was bobbing all the way there. Did not fish but did end up getting some bites......approx 18 mozzie bites >__<;; Not sure WTF happened but I got tagged on the thighs and legs mostly and 2 on the arms and about 2 on the body. >__<;

May try again on Simcoe day. Will the motor boats coming in and out not spook the fish to move? What is the max depth in those in and out areas? Are you able to goolgle map link me some areas that I can get some good bites? Not asking anyone for thier super secret fishing spot but would like to at least 'rip a lip' so to say anything to make the trip worthwhile. Arggh.. 46km round trip and my seatbones are sore.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow, just checking out some pics I took last night. Totally forgot I ran into a deer while making it up that long windy hill at Bluffers Park on Brimley Road. I was both shocked with amazement and a bit of fear as I've never had such an encounter. Was not sure if the deer would attack. I was walking up the hill when I hear something move in the bushes that caused me to look in that direction then out of no wherea deer is nom noming on some plants. I take out my camera hoping not to startle it as I have heard they can startle easily and then bolt away. This deer looked at me as I stood there about 15-20 ft from it. 

Some cars came passing up the hill but slowed down as they saw me with a camera and just looking in the bushes as the cars kept going probably wondering WTF I was doing. As the cars passed then it got quiet again the deer slowly walked onto the road crossing to the otherside. When it was on the road it was about 10-12ft from me which was when I was worried it might charge me but this deer had no horns so I was a little less worried about getting poked by horns. After about 1 min of the deer standing there it moved into the bush then walked away. Never been that close to a deer before and the only other time I have seen a deer in person was on the don trails in the morning and they were on the hills near the north york general hospital. Funny how I was going up the hill and seeing a deer crossing sign then minutes later having such a close encounter. 

Thinking back on a Dave Cantebury video on youtube about the modified slingshot to take hunting arrows and how Dave had commented on it being able to take down deer at approx 30ft or closer with that experience last night made me see how it is really possible to take a deer that large. I wasn't hunting or going to. I was just on my way home after a watching fireworks for a few hours. That deer was a bit larger then a great dane dog with about 200-250lbs I think. Not sure what type of deer that is but would like to know what deers roam that area?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

It would have been a white tailed deer. The only species we have here in Ontario. The chances of it charging you are somewhere between zero and non existent. A buck in November might mock charge you but that would be it. Doe's do not even aggressively protect their fawns. This of course is all based on healthy deer, but deer do not generally attack or harm people.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

darkangel66n said:


> It would have been a white tailed deer. The only species we have here in Ontario. The chances of it charging you are somewhere between zero and non existent. A buck in November might mock charge you but that would be it. Doe's do not even aggressively protect their fawns. This of course is all based on healthy deer, but deer do not generally attack or harm people.


Ahh. Good to know. Thanks for that info mate.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

I hate fishing the bluffs.. Ugh.. Lol.
I've tried a couple times hoping it'd be something since it's so close and all, but besides seeing some pike, there's not much in existence there anymore - until salmon season hits.
There's just nothing better than fishing in the kawarthas - boat or shore. It's a shame places like; the bluffs, Frenchman's bay, or rouge valley don't offer much in terms of shore fishing.


----------



## streeker02 (Apr 11, 2014)

default said:


> I hate fishing the bluffs.. Ugh.. Lol.
> I've tried a couple times hoping it'd be something since it's so close and all, but besides seeing some pike, there's not much in existence there anymore - until salmon season hits.
> There's just nothing better than fishing in the kawarthas - boat or shore. It's a shame places like; the bluffs, Frenchman's bay, or rouge valley don't offer much in terms of shore fishing.


good carp fishing at the bluffs. salmon very soon


----------

